# thoughts on .17 HMR



## Garyoutlaw77 (Feb 3, 2005)

Well I jumped ship & got a new Savage .17 HMR & from everything I read it seems to be a hit with most shooters. Anyone have any thoughts on this gun Vs. a .22 Mag


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

much faster, much flatter... i love the little round


----------



## JOE W (Jun 4, 2004)

what did you get a savage or a marlin? what model


----------



## Garyoutlaw77 (Feb 3, 2005)

Savage 93R17 HMR Blk. SS Bull barrel


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

As mentioned, the HMR is faster and lighter. The .22 Mag retains more energy. Depends on what you plan to do with it I suppose. Personally, I can not come up with one single use for one, but people sure seem to like them.


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

Gary Get a hold of me when you want to do some shooting. I have a Single-six .17, plenty of room to throw some rounds.


----------



## Garyoutlaw77 (Feb 3, 2005)

Thanks Spence, My Brothernlaw plans to pick up a .22 hornet so we are looking for some places to stretch out some of these shorty's


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Garyoutlaw77 said:


> Thanks Spence, My Brothernlaw plans to pick up a .22 hornet so we are looking for some places to stretch out some of these shorty's


The Hornet is a oldy but goody...with the right load it will drop groundhogs in there tracks out to 175 yds or so, wish I never traded mine


----------



## lumberjack (Feb 11, 2006)

You will enjoy the rifle, fun little caliber to shoot. I have the Marlin 17VS bead blasted stainless with the grey/black laminated stock. My only complaint was the clip sticking you in the back when you shouldered the gun. Solved that problem by shortening the clip, no problem now very accurate taken a few head shots on some tree rats. I was thinking of selling it to fund another project for the Encore.


----------



## RichsFishin (Nov 4, 2007)

Is the .17 HMR a to small of a round for say yotes ? .......Rich


----------



## buzzedredneck (Jun 26, 2007)

They Might Get 15 Yards With A Lung Shot. I Love My Marlin.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

> Is the .17 HMR a to small of a round for say yotes ?


Yes, unless you can make a head shot every single time.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

RichsFishin said:


> Is the .17 HMR a to small of a round for say yotes ? .......Rich


There are alot of guys out there that would say its plenty of gun for yotes, but then again there are guys who hunt deer with a 223, I myself wouldnt want to use a HMR on yotes as you would probably have to get the yote alot closer than what the generally get to a hunter and put the bullet right where it needs to be to get a quick clean kill, why not just use a centerfire or a stiff load of #4s out of your 12.


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

most (all) rimfire rounds are not considered adequate for predator hunting


----------



## HCF (Apr 7, 2005)

RichsFishin said:


> Is the .17 HMR a to small of a round for say yotes ? .......Rich


This always gets mixed opinions. Yes it will work but can you make a clean head shot an have the patience to wait or let it walk away if you don't?


----------



## Garyoutlaw77 (Feb 3, 2005)

Well we have our first Yote kill with the 17 !
shot straight on in the chest at 40 yards knocked him on his seat and when he tryed to stand he fell for good. The initial punch was bigger than I would have guessed. When we skinned him out his cavity was full of blood.
Sorry I have no pics for this one -camera's dicked up


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

Super sweet to hear Gary! Nice going dude!


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

Garyoutlaw77 said:


> Well we have our first Yote kill with the 17 !
> shot straight on in the chest at 40 yards knocked him on his seat and when he tryed to stand he fell for good. The initial punch was bigger than I would have guessed. When we skinned him out his cavity was full of blood.
> Sorry I have no pics for this one -camera's dicked up


17hmr? 17m2? 17 remington? 17 fireball?


----------



## Garyoutlaw77 (Feb 3, 2005)

HMR Hornady V-Max 17gr. 
Shot so flat it was like it stung him stiff when he got knocked back.
Just to clear something up I agree that the .17 & .22 mags are not best suited for Yotes on a grand scale, but if you do your job of decoying/calling dogs close these small calibur rifles work sweet and are whisper quiet


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

i agree gary... if your willing to pass on shots that are not guaranteed kills, go for it. if not, time to pick a different round.


----------



## BiteMyLine (Sep 7, 2006)

what about a .17HMR for squirrels? have heard mixed emotions and most have been don't use it...its too much. 

Thinking about a Savage also that I have checked out at Dicks. I need something to replace an older .22 rifle that has much more cetimental value than anything. Don't want it even breathed on wrong, cleaned it up last year and made it shine like new. 

Would like something for ground hogs, yotes, and squirrel. Please advise!


----------

